# Oakley Airwave



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the party and the search button.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/50686-oakley-airwave-goggle.html


----------



## CovetFile (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks, read the thread and I am asking specifically about the gopro functionality.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

if its compatible with gopro ill buy them. I havent read that anywhere...not even the oakley site.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

What do you mean by 'compatible' with the GoPro 3? Mounting compatibility (i.e., possible to attach the GoPro to the Goggle in a special way) or that the GoPro can stream directly to the Recon display? Or something else?


----------



## CovetFile (Oct 13, 2012)

By compatible I mean that you would be able to see the live stream just like you would be able to with the Contour+ or Contour GPS. Apparently, because the Airwave uses bluetooth technology and the new GoPro Hero 3 has built in bluetooth it should work? That said, I am pretty sure you can buy a wifi bacpac for an older model of the GoPro that gives it bluetooth functionality so I may go into the store today and test it out. 

Either way, you can get a live stream so you can know what you are filming-but with the Contour products.

Below is a link to an article from CNET claiming functionality with the GoPro.

Goggles with built-in display let you ski like a boss | Tech Culture - CNET News


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Forget the big box stores camera's. Contour cams are far better than Go Pro.


----------



## CovetFile (Oct 13, 2012)

My local REI has the Contour GPS that is bluetooth enabled on sale for $149. I might search around for a better deal, but I might get that for this season.


----------

